# GTX 460 or ATi 5830



## Kumitsu (Jul 19, 2010)

**Updated With Benchmarks* GTX 460 1GB vs 8800 GTS 320MB*

First of all i would like to thank everyone for helping me decide on the GTX460 over the ATi 5830. Second i would have to say that this Gigabyte GTX460 1GB video card is SUPER light compared to my XFX 8800 GTS 320MB, a world of difference in weight. Also its 1 inch shorter than my previous card, and noise level i cant really tell if its quieter because of all the fans on the antec 900, but overall theres no noise increase at all. Here are the scores, i will be overclocking this today and i will post up the new scores.

*Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB*

3DMark 06 1280 x 1024 (0xAA) = 12604
3DMark 06 1680 x 1050 (0xAA) = 11236

Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1280 x 1024 = 25.5 FPS
Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1680 x 1050 = It would crash halfway through the test.

*Temperatures:*

Room Temp: 23C
8800GTS 320MB Idle: 54C (60% fan speed)
8800GTS 320MB Load MSI Kombuster: 81C (60% fan speed)








*Geforce GTX 460 1GB*

3DMark 06 1280 x 1024 (0xAA) = 21191
3DMark 06 1680 x 1050 (0xAA) = 19884

Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1280 x 1024 = 71.3 FPS
Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1680 x 1050 = 54.7 FPS
Unigine 2.1 DX11 (4xAA)1680 x 1050 = 30.4 FPS

*Temperatures:*

Room Temp: 23C
GTX460 1GB Idle: 31C (40% fan speed)
GTX460 1GB Load MSI Kombuster: 65C (46% fan speed)








*Windows Experience Index:*

Gaming Graphics From 6.8 to 7.4









*GTX460 1GB overclocked:*





Core Voltage: 1.087
875/1750/4200

3DMark 06 1680 x 1050 (0xAA) = 21322


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 19, 2010)

gtx 460 1gb.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> gtx 460 1gb.



+1


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> GTX 460 1GB  $220-235
> or
> ATi 5830       $199
> 
> I need help choosing a video card, im coming from a 8800GTS 320MB.



The GTX 460 1GB definitely. 

Performance wise the 5830 is slightly behind the 768 MB 192-bit GTX 460. 

Considering that the 1 GB 256-bit GTX 460 is faster than the 5850 @ $24-35 more it seems like the better deal. 

Power consumption wise the 5850 seems slightly better but not by much, performance wise the GTX 460 takes it!



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_460_1_GB/31.html


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> gtx 460 768mb.



FIXED! 

well depending on the price anyway :]


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 19, 2010)

if im going to spend my money id want to spend it on the 1GB,  and id like to get the Gigabyte with the dual fan design, bt its $235 bucks.

i have waited 3 years before upgrading from my obsolete 8800GTS 320mb,  (yuck disgusts me)
any take on this ?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 19, 2010)

Even though im an ATi fan, i say GTX460 1GB too. 

Get it and enjoy it.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jul 19, 2010)

I would go with the GTX 460. It'ss a really good deal especially if you decide to go SLI in the future.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> if im going to spend my money id want to spend it on the 1GB,  and id like to get the Gigabyte with the dual fan design, bt its $235 bucks.
> 
> i have waited 3 years before upgrading from my obsolete 8800GTS 320mb,  (yuck disgusts me)
> any take on this ?



You WILL notice the upgrade man . I can`t even remember when I had an 8800 gts.


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a tough call with the 5830 down to as low as $180 with rebates on newegg. In the test I saw the 5830 was usually within 10% of both 460 variants, even on top in a few. Coincidentally at $180 the 5830 cost 10% less than the 768MB 460 too. I think they are both good buys right now, but maybe the 5830 (and 5850) needs a little more price cutting to compete with the recent buzz around the 460.


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 19, 2010)

francis511 said:


> You WILL notice the upgrade man . I can`t even remember when I had an 8800 gts.



I bet, i have been itching to upgrade since the 8800GT came out, so i guess i am patient one.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> if im going to spend my money id want to spend it on the 1GB,  and id like to get the Gigabyte with the dual fan design, bt its $235 bucks.



If you've got the money go straight for the 1 GB version. However if you're overclocking you might be able to drop down to the 768MB version, you will be saving yourself $30-40 whilst getting a similarly performing card. Look at this review an OC'd 768MB 192-bit GTX 480 card performs almost the same as a stock 1 GB 256-bit GTX 480 card.

http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_460_Cyclone_OC_768_MB/images/perfrel.gif




Kumitsu said:


> i have waited 3 years before upgrading from my obsolete 8800GTS 320mb,  (yuck disgusts me)
> any take on this ?



Sell it on ebay for $40-50. Use it to fund your new card.


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 19, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> If you've got the money go straight for the 1 GB version. However if you're overclocking you might be able to drop down to the 768MB version, you will be saving yourself $30-40 whilst getting a similarly performing card. Look at this review an OC'd 768MB 192-bit GTX 480 card performs almost the same as a stock 1 GB 256-bit GTX 480 card.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_460_Cyclone_OC_768_MB/images/perfrel.gif
> 
> ...



will try to sell it on ebay.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 19, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> If you've got the money go straight for the 1 GB version. However if you're overclocking you might be able to drop down to the 768MB version, you will be saving yourself $30-40 whilst getting a similarly performing card. Look at this review an OC'd 768MB 192-bit GTX 480 card performs almost the same as a stock 1 GB 256-bit GTX 480 card.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_460_Cyclone_OC_768_MB/images/perfrel.gif
> 
> ...



Maybe then you'll be able to buy a HD 5850 with that extra $40?


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 19, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Maybe then you'll be able to buy a HD 5850 with that extra $40?






Kumitsu said:


> will try to sell it on ebay.



Another thing to note, if you are putting  $235 on the Gigabyte 1GB GTX 460 version - you could put $15 ontop of it for the GTX 46*5* 1GB also Gigabyte for $250. Its slightly behind the 5850 which starts @ $290.


GIGABYTE GV-N465UD-1GI GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB...

Edit:

One thing that is confusing me, is that in a lot of reviews the GTX 465 seems slightly slower than the GTX 460, I do not understand why


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

If you're in the states, I'd recommend waiting a few weeks until 460 1GB's start popping up on here, they'll surely be under $200. But if you want to pay full price, still get the GTX 460.

Where's the poll?


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 19, 2010)

I would go with the GTX 460 bru and overclock it


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> If you're in the states, I'd recommend waiting a few weeks until 460 1GB's start popping up on here, they'll surely be under $200. But if you want to pay full price, still get the GTX 460.
> 
> Where's the poll?



So you're saying the 1GB prices will go down to $200 dollars, but how soon do you think this will happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 19, 2010)

I wouldn't imagine very soon.  But I'd like to be wrong there


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> So you're saying the 1GB prices will go down to $200 dollars, but how soon do you think this will happen.



I said used ones for sale on the forums here will be going for <$200. That's just how it is, sellers lose about 15% off of retail during the first 2 months, then it goes up 10% or so every month after. I can't tell you when you'll start seeing them. They're good cards so people might just hold on to them.


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> If you're in the states, I'd recommend waiting a few weeks until 460 1GB's start popping up on here, they'll surely be under $200.



Pretty sure the MSRP on the 768MB model is $199 and the 1GB is $229; given how well it's be received there's no reason to expect price cuts any time soon. We should be happy that they are well stocked and retailers are not gouging a few extra bucks off them.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jul 19, 2010)

460gtx 1gb or 460gtx 768MB , both are excellent products
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 19, 2010)

what im really worried about is the new prices of the 5850, they are at $280 bucks, and since i plan to buy the gigabyte gtx460 1gb $235  its just shy of 45 dollars away from buying a better card. I hope the gtx460 could last me a good 2-3 years before upgrading again due to games requirements.


----------



## choppy (Jul 19, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> I bet, i have been itching to upgrade since the 8800GT came out, so i guess i am patient one.



well your not the only one! I am currently running a 7600GS. going to wait for prices to become acceptable around £100 / $150. no doubt they will, just a matter of time.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 19, 2010)

Pay 20-35$ more for physx, cuda and better overclocking. Bear in mind that gtx 460 consumes more power
And what a coincidence... I too have been running my 7600GS for 3 years...


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Go for the GTX 460 1gb, but I don't think it can touch the 5850 w/o some heavy OC though.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> And what a coincidence... I too have been running my 7600GS for 3 years...






choppy said:


> well your not the only one! I am currently running a 7600GS. going to wait for prices to become acceptable around £100 / $150. no doubt they will, just a matter of time.



You two were never meant for high end components otherwise you'll of replaced that 4 year 7600GS ages ago. There is nothing wrong with skating on the lowend or midrange hardware but its important that you actually make the leap and buy eventually. You will be waiting for cards to drop prices forever as time flies by in a flash. 

With £100 GBP you can buy a respectable 5750 1GB or GTS 250, granted they're not as fast as the GTX 460 but its plenty fast enough for today's games and its still a massive upgrade from a 7600 GS.


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 20, 2010)

I finished ordering me The Gigabyte GTX460 1GB, i am so happy, i cant wait to see what improvements i get over my aging 8800 GTS 320mb


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 20, 2010)

+1 for me was thinking hd5850 but since the gtx460 came out i changed my mind, gtx460 atw, that's my next upgrade, can hardly wait then down the road sli later, maybe around that time amd will come out with more boards to support sli


----------



## BraveSoul (Jul 20, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> I finished ordering me The Gigabyte GTX460 1GB, i am so happy, i cant wait to see what improvements i get over my aging 8800 GTS 320mb


great, lets see how much of an improvement it will be, run a benchmark with ur 8800, and then same bench with 460
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 20, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> great, lets see how much of an improvement it will be, run a benchmark with ur 8800, and then same bench with 460
> _____________________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1
> Antec1200 filter project



should i run benchmark in 1280 x 1024,  or 1680 x 1050 ?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 20, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> should i run benchmark in 1280 x 1024,  or 1680 x 1050 ?



go with the same res with your last card to compare


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> go with the same res with your last card to compare



you got it, as soon as i receive the new card i will post up both resolutions, should receive it by friday the latest.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 20, 2010)

cool stuff, lets to see some benchmarks cause i want to get the the same card


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Darn... I was hoping to see a twin frozr version from MSI, but it seems like they'll only have the cyclone version


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah.... i cant wait for the GTX 460 to come out... i have a 8600GT 512MB EVGA card... it runs the games pretty good but with a lot of OC in order to keep up....


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 20, 2010)

mATrIxLord said:


> yeah.... i cant wait for the GTX 460 to come out... i have a 8600GT 512MB EVGA card... it runs the games pretty good but with a lot of OC in order to keep up....



It came out 1 week ago, you need to catch up with the news.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 20, 2010)

mATrIxLord said:


> yeah.... i cant wait for the GTX 460 to come out... i have a 8600GT 512MB EVGA card... it runs the games pretty good but with a lot of OC in order to keep up....




You are in the same situation as Aleksander Dishnica and Choppy. I will copy and past the same advice:


_You two were never meant for high end components otherwise you'll of replaced that 4 year 7600GS ages ago (8600GT in your case). There is nothing wrong with skating on the lowend or midrange hardware but its important that you actually make the leap and buy eventually. You will be waiting for cards to drop prices forever as time flies by in a flash. 

With £100 GBP or even $100 you can buy a respectable 5750 1GB or GTS 250, granted they're not as fast as the GTX 460 but its plenty fast enough for today's games and its still a massive upgrade from a 7600 GS (or 8600GT in your case)._


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 21, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> You two were never meant for high end components otherwise you'll of replaced that 4 year 7600GS ages ago.



At least me, i am not waiting for time, but money. I was never meant for high end???
I am not that fool to buy 5870 or GTX 480 in a time i can play ALL games with a card like this one i have now. Plus i know a lot how the hardware goes and that is not a dream. One thing is to note for the people in this forum - In one thread someone said:
I have had 7800GT and i could not play Assasin's creed 2. Imagine with yours. And i replied immediately to "embarrase" that computer wizzard with a assasin's creed 2 screenshot. I just want to embarrase you too, mentioning that: 7600GS is and will be always the best card for least money and i am not going to buy GTX 480, cuz i know that only a fool is going to buy that. With that money i can open a new business here. I have enough money to buy a 2000$ computer, but i want to make the money myself, not  mamma and papa. GOT IT???
Anyway, i was meant for high end here in Albania since i had one of the first personal computers that passed here in 1995. 
The GTX 480 is not for me, cuz i will never ever use 2x 50" screens to play, cuz i am not blind. I can open photoshop and use it like a real pro, earning 500$ a month. I modify photos with my 7600GS and earn money more than anyone of you ever meant. I have earned an Intel badge here in Albania as number two in balkan because of my innovation against teenagers. Number one was someone who designed a laptop battery button. That is real high end. So another time, people like you offend me in this way, pls take a consideration that you are totally wrong. Nowdays even Apple or Microsoft have not innovated such thing as a laptop battery button. The guy who invented that is an albanian and is considered as number two in the world as a teenager inventor. Lenovo and other laptop companies which make money from you, offered him 1 million dollars to buy his patent and put it in laptops, but he didn't sell it. You tell me i was never meant in high end??? when you pay money to buy that core i7??? or i5 or i3??? and your money come to me???????   
Out of senses!!! If you want proof i will put the badge in this forum and make you happy


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 21, 2010)

forget about that 7600gs its slow and cannot play any new games, matter of fact your whole system us a walking bottleneck


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 21, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> I finished ordering me The Gigabyte GTX460 1GB, i am so happy



(edit: just noticed that you have same mobo+cpu and with identical OC too  Even same display resolution and OS so your results will be appless to apples for my 5770 )



Corduroy_Jr said:


> cool stuff, lets to see some benchmarks cause i want to get the the same card



Pics and temps and noise tests too!  Wanting the same thing, but not in stock anywhere yet. Oh and price also went up as everyone wants it..



Kumitsu said:


> i cant wait to see what improvements i get over my aging 8800 GTS 320mb




It'll blow your mind away, had 8800gt, 9800gtx+, gtx280 and downgraded to this. So I went from minimal improvement to huge improvement to a bit slower and GTX 460 will be some 20% faster than current


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 21, 2010)

eh now i pulled 16k the other day with a single 8800gt which in my books is pretty damm good


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 21, 2010)

actually 16.5k in 3dmark06


----------



## GenTarkin (Jul 21, 2010)

Can get GTX 460 for $170 ish at tigerdirect.com with right now if you use the 15.2% bing cashback =)...I just ordered mine doing that =)


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 21, 2010)

+1 to all who said GTX 460.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> At least me, i am not waiting for time, but money. I was never meant for high end???



Exactly, you are not meant for high end which is why you need to be looking at midrange i.e. The 5750, 5770, GTS 250 and the upcoming GTS 450. 



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I am not that fool to buy 5870 or GTX 480 in a time i can play ALL games with a card like this one i have now.



Nobody telling you to buy a 5870 or GTX 480, that would be rediculous. But what was suggested is a midrange card of today i.e. the 5750, 5770, GTS 250 etc.




Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I just want to embarrase you too, mentioning that: 7600GS is and will be always the best card for least money




Maybe 4 years ago, but time moves on.



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> and i am not going to buy GTX 480, cuz i know that only a fool is going to buy that. With that money i can open a new business here.





Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The GTX 480 is not for me, cuz i will never ever use 2x 50" screens to play, cuz i am not blind.




Again nobody is recommending the GTX 480, but instead a midrange 5750, 5770, GTS 250 etc.




Aleksander Dishnica said:


> You tell me i was never meant in high end??? when you pay money to buy that core i7??? or i5 or i3??? and your money come to me???????
> Out of senses!!! If you want proof i will put the badge in this forum and make you happy :nutkick



I have no clue what you are trying to say. But what i'm trying to say is invest in "midrange" components which are actually good in 2010 and *NOT * in high end components you will stand a better chance of having a decent rig and have the money to upgrade more frequently.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 21, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> It came out 1 week ago, you need to catch up with the news.



yeah... i missed that part when i wrote my reply..  can't wait for the OC MSI version of the GTX 460...


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 21, 2010)

mATrIxLord said:


> yeah... i missed that part when i wrote my reply..  can't wait for the OC MSI version of the GTX 460...



actually you can overclock yourself, i think its much better,  the gigabyte card i got, someone overclocked it from 715mhz to 875mhz with slight overvoltage and fan set to 60% instead of 40%,  thats a huge leap, im definetly going to be doing that. At least it should attain better FPS and scores on benchmarks.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 21, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> actually you can overclock yourself, i think its much better,  the gigabyte card i got, someone overclocked it from 715mhz to 875mhz with slight overvoltage and fan set to 60% instead of 40%,  thats a huge leap, im definetly going to be doing that. At least it should attan before FPS and scores on benchmarks.



yeah... i'll be doing that too, but the  MSI version of the GTX 460 can be overclocked beyond 900 mhz if properly cooled..


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 21, 2010)

mATrIxLord said:


> yeah... i'll be doing that too, but the  MSI version of the GTX 460 can be overclocked beyond 900 mhz if properly cooled..



wow, thats super nice.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Another thing to note, if you are putting  $235 on the Gigabyte 1GB GTX 460 version - you could put $15 ontop of it for the GTX 46*5* 1GB also Gigabyte for $250. Its slightly behind the 5850 which starts @ $290.
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-N465UD-1GI GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB...
> ...



The GTX 465 is based on the GF-100 GPU, the GTX 460 is based on the GF-104 GPU. The GF-104 is a revised GF-100 which has 48 cores in each steaming multiprocessor. In other words, the GTX 460 has a better GPU. The GTX 465 was...a hiccup. The GTX 460 is the budget king the GTX 465 should have been, cept it was launched around 5850 pricing for no obvious reason. A GTX 465 is nothing short of a defective GTX 470, which is why the cost didn't match the performance, Nvidia was simply clearing out those "defective" GPU's by launching the GTX 465.

To the OP, get the GTX 460 1GB, and then get another GTX 460 1GB when you have extra funds. SLI 460's are amazing.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 21, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> To the OP, get the GTX 460 1GB, and then get another GTX 460 1GB when you have extra funds. SLI 460's are amazing.



No SLI in this/his motherboard (needs UD4).


----------



## BraveSoul (Jul 21, 2010)

GenTarkin said:


> Can get GTX 460 for $170 ish at tigerdirect.com with right now if you use the 15.2% bing cashback =)...I just ordered mine doing that =)


get another to SLI, if u can get both for $340ish ull be playing games faster then GTX 480 and close to ATI 5970
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 22, 2010)

First of all i would like to thank everyone for helping me decide on the GTX460 over the ATi 5830. Second i would have to say that this Gigabyte GTX460 1GB video card is SUPER light compared to my XFX 8800 GTS 320MB, a world of difference in weight. Also its 1 inch shorter than my previous card, and noise level i cant really tell if its quieter because of all the fans on the antec 900, but overall theres no noise increase at all. Here are the scores, i will be overclocking this today and i will post up the new scores.

*Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB*

3DMark 06 1280 x 1024 (0xAA) = 12604
3DMark 06 1680 x 1050 (0xAA) = 11236

Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1280 x 1024 = 25.5 FPS
Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1680 x 1050 = It would crash halfway through the test.

*Temperatures:*

Room Temp: 23C
8800GTS 320MB Idle: 54C (60% fan speed)
8800GTS 320MB Load MSI Kombuster: 81C (60% fan speed)








*Geforce GTX 460 1GB*

3DMark 06 1280 x 1024 (0xAA) = 21191
3DMark 06 1680 x 1050 (0xAA) = 19884

Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1280 x 1024 = 71.3 FPS
Unigine 2.1 DX9 (0xAA)1680 x 1050 = 54.7 FPS
Unigine 2.1 DX11 (4xAA)1680 x 1050 = 30.4 FPS

*Temperatures:*

Room Temp: 23C
GTX460 1GB Idle: 31C (40% fan speed)
GTX460 1GB Load MSI Kombuster: 65C (46% fan speed)








*Windows Experience Index:*

Gaming Graphics From 6.8 to 7.4








*GTX460 1GB overclocked:*





Core Voltage: 1.087
875/1750/4200

3DMark 06 1680 x 1050 (0xAA) = 21322


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would pic the Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB LOL


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 22, 2010)

should i make a new thread with the brand new scores?


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll do those Heaven and 3DMark runs as comparison  edit: whoopsie, forgot about the forced 8xAF on drivers.

Oh and here's whats under the hood of the card: http://forums.vr-zone.com/8325089-post24.html
Looks like you could sink the side memory and top memory with thick thermal pads to the heatsink. At least that's my plan if I get this card 



Kumitsu said:


> *Geforce GTX 460 1GB*
> 
> 3DMark 06 1280 x 1024 (0xAA) = 21191
> 3DMark 06 1680 x 1050 (0xAA) = 19884
> ...



OK, not sure what the rest of the setting you used in Heaven bench (Unigine is just the engine used, many different benches on it) were, so I used the default 4xAF and normal tessellation in DX11.

*Radeon HD 5770 1GB*

3DMark06 1280x1024: 17046
3DMark06 1680x1050: 15529

Heaven 2.1 DX9 0xAA 1280x1024: 49.6 fps
Heaven 2.1 DX9 0xAA 1680x1050: 39.8 fps
Heaven 2.1 DX11 4xAA 1680x1050: 18.0 fps

So those are my scores and should be comparable as we have same mobo with same CPU and OC  Temperatures would be very similar, fan speed as well and doesn't make noise.


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 23, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> OK, not sure what the rest of the setting you used in Heaven bench (Unigine is just the engine used, many different benches on it) were, so I used the default 4xAF and normal tessellation in DX11.
> 
> *Radeon HD 5770 1GB*
> 
> ...




niceeee,  so youl'll get same scores as me


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 23, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> niceeee,  so youl'll get same scores as me



Yep, that was the point to provide more data to your comparison and also show me how much performance increase I'd get myself 

edit: you got Vantage installed, could run also that?



OnBoard said:


> GTX 460 will be some 20% faster than current



3dMark06 scores are exactly 20% slower  Heaven bench is about 30%, but NVIDIA is faster in that.


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 23, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Yep, that was the point to provide more data to your comparison and also show me how much performance increase I'd get myself
> 
> edit: you got Vantage installed, could run also that?
> 
> ...




no i dont have vantage at all,   sorry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2010)

benchmarks are a sales pitch, usually optimized for 1 company or another aka bribes being used, so I dont use them, I use a product I say what I think and that is that.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, what an improvement !


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 23, 2010)

francis511 said:


> Wow, what an improvement !



i still cant play metro 2033, booohoooo, i thought i was going to be unstoppable.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kumitsu said:


> i still cant play metro 2033, booohoooo, i thought i was going to be unstoppable.



I can play it OK with a gtx 275. Maybe change the settings ?


----------



## Kumitsu (Jul 23, 2010)

francis511 said:


> I can play it OK with a gtx 275. Maybe change the settings ?



you have it in normal settings along with DX11 ?


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 23, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> *Radeon HD 5770 1GB*
> 
> 3DMark06 1280x1024: 17046
> 3DMark06 1680x1050: 15529
> ...



*HD 4850 512MB*

Heaven 2.1 DX9 0xAA 1280x1024: 45.3fps
Heaven 2.1 DX9 0xAA 1680x1050: 36.2 fps

not bad for a 2 year old card


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2010)

3YO Middle Range card


----------



## 8800GS384 (Jul 31, 2010)

you d better to Choose  gtx460 1GB which kill 5830 in a trice and it also can  Challenge  hd5850 if overlock


----------

